# Getting my install back



## ampdmg (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi everyone.
    I sshed to my box and tried to install py-bittorent.  My computer later went into hibernation mode making me lose my connection to the server and now I cannot go back and finish the install.  There is a dialog executable that wants me to select something and I do not know how to get that screen back.  It has been 89+ hours since I ran the port install.
    I tried googling a few terms, "freebsd dialog executable resume", "freebsd continue install after disconnect", etc, etc.  Do you guys havve any ideas?  I also tried "fg 62316" and "resume 62316".  62316 is the pid.
    I am a somewhat new user only having installed some ports and setting up my desktop and installing freebsd.  The box is a server so just CLI.  If you know how to connect me back into the install or have any information that would be awesome.  

Thanks in advance,
Dang


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2008)

Just kill the process and start over.

Look into sysutils/screen if you do a lot of remote work. It'll allow you to 'disconnect' a session and keep everything running in it. If the connection is restored you can resume that session as if nothing happened.


----------

